# Solved: Screen resolution upgrade



## BWitt (Apr 19, 2005)

I am looking at a new LCD monitor. One of the widescreen variety.

I've noted that many have a resolution of 1440 X 900. My system only upgrades to 1280 X 1024.

I am running an Intel 82845G Graphics Controller.

I assume I need to somehow upgrade this if I am thinking of a new monitor. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The limitations you see presently are probably only due to the monitor you have connected limiting the available options you can see, that the monitor is capable of displaying?

With the LCD monitor connected I would assume the range of options available should include the 1400 x 900.


----------



## BWitt (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for replying to a basic question on this.


----------



## Sandmark (Mar 28, 2004)

kiwiguy said:


> The limitations you see presently are probably only due to the monitor you have connected limiting the available options you can see, that the monitor is capable of displaying?
> 
> With the LCD monitor connected I would assume the range of options available should include the 1400 x 900.


----------



## Sandmark (Mar 28, 2004)

Not sure if your reply applies to my question ,or not. My video card is a Radeon 9600XT AIW and the max on screen resolution is 1600x1200 on my current 19"CRT monitor. I am considering a monitor upgrade to a 20 in. widescreen LCD, which is usually listed with a 1680x1050 resolution. I want to be sure my video card will support this monitor before purchase. Would appreciate any comments.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You would be best to check with the card maker, as to the latest drivers supporting that resolution. 

But Google suggests so, and that the resolution should become visible as an option when the monitor drivers are loaded (which will permit the card to show you that option, not program the card to do so). Can't speak from experience on this card or monitor, but Google is always the best place to check first.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

it sounds like this is onboard video, which has some limitations.

worst case would be needing to buy a newer video card and that would depend on the motherboard.
some with onboard video/sound won't have an agp port but will probably have a pci slot available for a new card if the onboard can't handle the needed res.

you do want to run the lcd monitor in its best/native resolution.


----------



## Sandmark (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, My motherboard is: MSI K7N2G-L (MS-6570) with 4x/8x AGP slot in which the Radeon 9600XT is installed. I have checked ATI's website but couldn't find any confirming info. Maybe I missed something. Site seems to be a little confusing.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

My Radeon 9800 is running at 2048x1536 on a 21" Sony F500 CRT.

Video card resolution is primarily limited by onboard memory, and the capabilities of the monitor. Most monitors can tell the card and its driver what resolutions and refresh rates they'll support, or at least tell the operating system what model monitor it is, and the .INF file for that monitor will tell the driver what it supports.

The listed resolutions you see in the display setting are those supported by the monitor, up to the maximum of the card. Plug in a widescreen monitor, and the options will change. Add a second monitor to a dual-head card, and the options will change. A pair of standard monitors set at 1024x768, for example, will give a total output of 2048x768.

With modern cards, memory isn't an issue - in fact, 2048x1536 at 32-bit color only requires about 12.5MB of video memory; try finding ANY new card with <64MB memory these days.


----------



## Sandmark (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks for the input Soundy. You have answered my questions clearly.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sandmark ... Are you really sure you want to run this monitor at it's native resolution ?
This will make everything look small except pictures.
The 1680x1050 is a "Non Standard" aspect ratio of 8/5 (or 1.6) meaning the picture is 60%wider than tall.
You will probably only have one setting that provides this size ratio.
Any other setting will result in a distorted display.

Mt 20.1 in Monitors have a 1600x1200 ratio .. and there are many display settings for this 4/3 ratio since it matches the old CRT standards.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

You REALLY don't want to run an LCD panel at anything BUT its native ratio, or you'll end up with some pretty fuzzy pixels. If that resolution is too tiny, it may be worth looking at a monitor with a different native resolution.

BTW, WXGA LCDs are typically 16:9 aspect ratio to match HDTV widescreen ratio. Running them at a "standard" resolution will either give you black bars on the sides, or stretch the picture horizontally.


----------

